

Ask HN: Laws/rules preventing a 17 year old startup founder from applying to YC? - laxcrosi


======
jlevy
There is no law preventing a 17 year old from applying to YC, nor do we have
any rules prohibiting a 17 year old from applying to YC. But as the other
commenter noted, the problem with minors is that they cannot enter into
contracts that are not voidable at the option of the minor. In California,
there is a lot of case law on this subject related to minors in the
entertainment industry. If a minor is accepted into YC, then we would do our
best to find a work-around.

------
blakdawg
In many places, a minor cannot enter into a binding contract nor own/control
property of significant value. So that would leave me wary of entering into an
agreement with a minor where I was to give them a lot of money and they might
be able to arbirtrarily cancel our agreement, or their parent/guardian could
seize control of assets unexpectedly.

